
The  Human Brain Project[pdf] - ghosh
https://www.humanbrainproject.eu/documents/10180/17648/TheHBPReport_LR.pdf/18e5747e-10af-4bec-9806-d03aead57655
======
amirouche
do you know which database they use? is it monetdb?

